# AccessPictureTimer



## northwulf (27. Mrz 2005)

Hallo ich habe ein kleines Programm geschrieben welches Bilder aus einer Datenbank ausließt und misst wie schnell der ganze Vorgang war.
Ich habe JPEG BMP TIF PNG getestet und bin nun zu einem überraschenden Ergebniss gekommen von dem ich nicht weis ob es korrekt ist oder nicht. Das Auslesen von einem 640x480 JPEG dauert ne halbe ewigkeit sprich 20.359 s !!! BMP dauert hingegen nur 03.806s; TIF schneidet am besten ab und zwar mit 00.010 s und PNG dauert wieder ziemlich lang und zwar 25.917 s.
Es scheint dass TIF das beste Format dafür ist auch bei großen bildern 1600x1200 dauert das auslesen gerade mal 00.941 s.
Das Erste was ich euch JAVA Götter fragen möchte ist wenn jemand eine idee hat warum dem so ist. Also warum dauert das auslesen von JPEG Bildern um soviel länger als von TIF Bildern. Ist es wegen der Komprimierung ?
Das Zweite was ich euch fragen wollte ist ob es keinen genauere Timer Auflösung gibt als Millisekunden?

schöne grüße aus Österreich


----------



## Bleiglanz (29. Mrz 2005)

>>Das Zweite was ich euch fragen wollte ist ob es 
>>keinen genauere Timer Auflösung gibt als Millisekunden? 

nein, java nutzt die OS Uhr und es gibt ja noch die Garbagge Collection...mehr als +/- 10 ms Genauigkeit ist i.A. nicht drin

BTW: was heisst "auslesen"? machst du da ein java.awt.Image draus oder liest du ein byte[] vom resultset??


----------



## northwulf (2. Apr 2005)

ich lese natrüclich die bytes[] kann sie dann in ein Image umwandeln wenn ich will aber für mich ist nur die auslese geschwindigkeit relevant


----------



## Bleiglanz (2. Apr 2005)

solange du nicht umwandelst, sollte es doch dann egal sein, ob du
ein 

byte[] als BLOB von einem TIFF

oder

byte[] als BLOP von einem JPEG

ausliest??????

bist du sicher dass du die "Auslesezeit" gemessen hast? sind die bilder in MB alle gleich gross??


----------

